# Not the brightest bulbs on the Christmas tree



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Masked Men With Semi-Automatic Weapons Swarm Kentucky Capitol Building*

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/automatic-weapons-nra-gun-control-kentucky-045710982.html


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
Some people have a bad case of the dumb a$$ that gives a bad name to lawful gun owners.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

These guys are excellent examples of why cousins should never marry.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I doubt if these men were acting irrationally or stupidly. I believe they dressed like that to make a point. Not to scare anyone or run a raid on the capital. Most times a "normal" or quiet protest gets no coverage and not noticed by politicians. Watch the coverage of the out of control democrat, left wing activists and you will see what I mean. I prolly would not have participated in a like manner, but calling these men stupid, retarder, etc. is really unfair (and I read some "piling on").


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

mdi said:


> I doubt if these men were acting irrationally or stupidly. I believe they dressed like that to make a point. Not to scare anyone or run a raid on the capital. Most times a "normal" or quiet protest gets no coverage and not noticed by politicians. Watch the coverage of the out of control democrat, left wing activists and you will see what I mean. I prolly would not have participated in a like manner, but calling these men stupid, retarder, etc. is really unfair (and I read some "piling on").


The gun control groups already lie, manipulate and twist facts so why give them more ammunition to prove that gun owners are basically irresponsible people who need to be controlled. When people act out like this they are representing the entire gun owners community and they need to think before they act.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I guess it's just a matter of perspective, attitude. While I don't/won't appear in public dressed like these "mall ninjas", and some snowflakes may be frightened by them, I cannot condemn them (like the comments above). For a far left democrat, a red plaid hunting jacket can be extremely frightening, being dressed like an "animal killer/Bambi slayer". If we, as gun owners, 2nd Amendment supporters must "quiet down" our actions for fear of offending or frightening someone, we are acting no better than out socialist/ left wing opponents, and might as well just hide all our guns and secret away our shooting...


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

mdi said:


> I doubt if these men were acting irrationally or stupidly. I believe they dressed like that to make a point. Not to scare anyone or run a raid on the capital. Most times a "normal" or quiet protest gets no coverage and not noticed by politicians. Watch the coverage of the out of control democrat, left wing activists and you will see what I mean. I prolly would not have participated in a like manner, but calling these men stupid, retarder, etc. is really unfair (and I read some "piling on").


+1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

mdi said:


> I guess it's just a matter of perspective, attitude. While I don't/won't appear in public dressed like these "mall ninjas", and some snowflakes may be frightened by them, I cannot condemn them (like the comments above). For a far left democrat, a red plaid hunting jacket can be extremely frightening, being dressed like an "animal killer/Bambi slayer". If we, as gun owners, 2nd Amendment supporters must "quiet down" our actions for fear of offending or frightening someone, we are acting no better than out socialist/ left wing opponents, and might as well just hide all our guns and secret away our shooting...


It's not a matter of "quieting down" or "fear of offending" anyone. Pro gun advocates know exactly where they stand and gun control advocates know exactly where they stand. It's the undecided group in the middle that could make a difference when the latest gun control bill appears on the ballot.
This group usually has no knowledge about firearms and will probably never own one. This is the group that the anti-gun liberal media constantly plays to in order to convince them that gun owners are irresponsible and a threat to society. When this group sees wannabe Rambos walking around in public how do you think that will affect their opinion of gun owners in general?
In this situation public opinion matters when it comes to voting.


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

amen.


Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You have to take into consideration that this article is coming from The Huffington Post. Hardly supporters of the 2nd Amendment. They will stop at nothing in order to portray gun owners, Trump supporters, Republicans and Conservatives in a bad way. That article does not disappoint. It just goes to prove what Left wing swines and purveyors of propaganda they truly are.

I believe that some 22,000 people showed up at the Virginia 2nd Amendment rally too. To protest Gov. "Black face" Northam's anti gun legislation. Hundreds if not thousands were carrying AR-15's while dressed in camo's. Yet there was no violence, property destroyed or mess left behind. If the Kentucky rally was a planned rally which it was. I have no problem with people dressing in camo's and carrying those scary black rifles at a pro-gun rally. If there was no planned rally and they just showed up at the capitol like that, then that would be a problem. More than likely they would be questioned, detained, maybe arrested and charged or possibly shot by police sniper teams.

It bothers me more when I see people flying the American flag upside down or stomping on it while littering, destroying property and beating people up as in those ANTIFA rallies.

I guess what they proved as in the Virginia rally is that you can have a large pro-gun rally while wearing camo's and carrying all of those scary black rifles and not have any incidents of violence. I doubt very much that the participants at that rally go about their daily business dressed that way? I also doubt that they were doing it to scare anyone? As I'm sure that those so called "visitors" must have been aware that there would be a pro-gun rally held on that day? After all there were crowds outside waving banners while openly carrying firearms and security let them into the building. What the hell did they expect? To see people dressed up in bunny rabbit costumes and pink tutu's?

Myself, I would just wear maybe an NRA hat and pro gun T-shirt while openly carrying just a sidearm to a planned event. As I don't open carry while going about my daily business even though it's perfectly legal and not unusual in Arizona. But to a pro gun rally, why not?


----------

